# red ear slider?



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

it has light orange colored stripes on the side of its head and has light colored skin


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

You can't upload pics straight from your computer. You need to put them on an online server. 
Create an account on www.photobucket.com and upload your pictures there. Then use the URL associated with the pictures on your account.


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

my computer wont let me see the code that i have to type in to make an acount so i will just try to describe it the best i can


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

If it looks like this 








then it's a red-eared slider.


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah it looks like that but doesnt have as dark skin like that one


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Does it have the "red ear"?


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah two red stripes down both side of its face


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Did you buy the turtle from a shop or find it?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Another possibility is Chrysemys picta, Painted Turtle/Painter Turtle. They come in a few different color patterns, and need a larger swimming area than Red/yellow eared's.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

You can host pics here, but they can't be huge.
when you make a post, scroll down to "manage Attachments" and upload them into your post


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

i bought it from a store that what i thought the dude at the store called it a panted but then i found out about a red ear slider and my turtles' head looks like that


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Okay, well here's one of each. Compare and maybe it will help decide which one you have.

Red Ear Slider:









Painted Turtle:


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

definately looks like a slider more than a painted


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

What can I feed it other than turtle food bought at the store?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Turtles should be offered mostly vegetables in their diet. Leafy greens (e.g. mustard greens, dandelion greens, collard greens, etc.) are good. Just make sure you never feed lettuce...pretty much just fiber and water there.

You can also use aquatic plants. Elodea/Anachris has always been a favorite treat for my turtles, thought they eat just about anything I trim from my planted tank.

When they are younger they are more carnivorous, so frequent feedings of earthworms, crickets, shrimp, krill, etc. would be good. As they mature these foods may still be offered, but with reduced frequency.

Some folks recommend vitamin and mineral supplements, but if you are feeding a varied diet, I've not noticed a huge need for them.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Here's a care sheet: http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/caresheet-red_ear_slider.htm 
The turtle pellets are considered to be a sufficient vitamin supplement. Be sure to buy a good-quality brand, such as Mazuri or ReptoMin. Provide veggies daily (Romaine/Red-Leaf/Green-Leaf lettuces, endive, escarole, mustard greens, dandelion greens). Aquatic plants are a good addition to the diet (they like anacharis a lot). You can put guppies in the tank, they'll eat them, and get some exercise and enrichment in the process. Don't use feeder goldfish ver often; they're too fatty for frequent feedings. Your turlte will get very large, if a male, he'll get to 9 inches SCL, and a female could get to 12 inches SCL. Figure on 10 gallons of tank space for every inch of turtle. This does mean that a female will eventually need a 120 gallon tank.


----------



## phat fish (Aug 25, 2007)

i had that turtle !!!.its a yellow eared slider they have a diffrent sientifical name but basically the same as a red eared slider...obviosly except the yellow....mine grew outa the yellow and is now a red orange good luck takin care of yours...
take a pic of its ribs bc it could be a painte turtle...ooking at its skin color it just may be...


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

the diet is mostly fruits and veggies when it is big but when young,meal worms and stuff like that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

This thread is VERY old and the information that was needed was already provided. Please read the date listed on the thread/post before posting


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry:fish:


----------

